# Ok People This is it. Im giving away free stuff to... YES I SAID FREE



## Sachphotography

Ok so after a long hard month of designing and php scripting, I have finished Pazilla. While it will always be improving it is ready and has been launched. This is the official Launch of the site. Come check it out. Sign up. Get free stuff Build your Business. Looking forward to seeing everybody join up!!!!!!!
The biggest thing that is being worked on right now, is we are building a flash viewer that will be compatible with each members unique profile. As the site grow I hope to see it helping people get more business and develop their photography company into what it should be. 

CHEERS!!!!!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher

If only I were a pro... I'd be the first one listed in my state! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Sachphotography

N0YZE said:


> If only I were a pro... I'd be the first one listed in my state!
> 
> Good luck to you.



It is all good. You should still sign up. There are many people that need small protects done that do not require the professional touch. Small businesses love to higher people that do not charge much. Go for it.


----------



## Jeffro

Hey Daniel.  I just signed up!   But I got a few questions.  1.  I typed in a Company name but when I look at my profile it says COMPANY:  but nothing next to it?

2.  I looked under Louisiana and it does show me?

3.  Do you need any help?


----------



## Sachphotography

LOL yeah I saw you signed up then changed your logo. You show up under Louisiana now.
I failed to make it where people typed their state in right. If it is typed in like you did "LA" the php script does not now to look for LA I guess I could add that I have it set to display
Louisiana not LA or louisiana. I guess it would be as simple as adding those to words to the IF and Also statement.  So it is not displaying your company? huh let me look at it


----------



## Sachphotography

I seriously want to go ballistic on this thing. I hate my internet at work. Always always always has DNS issues. I cant FTP my changes now!!!1


----------



## Jeffro

Well I will keep checking in and letting you know of anything and everything I think is cool, or not.  Needed or not.  I will just keep talking till it is the best it can be!

Yeah I need to change my Logo so it says Infinite Photography instead of Infinite Forums!  That is all I have right now! LOL


----------



## Jeffro

Come on people get in on this and help Daniel build this up!!!!


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Come on people get in on this and help Daniel build this up!!!!



Thanks again for all the help. I am pretty sure you will be my first moderator! 
I am looking forward to finishing the flash gallery though. It will look a lot better than what I have now. Plus flash is kewl..... All in time.....All in time...


----------



## Jeffro

Yeah MEMBERS need to come now!!!! and they will ask for stuff and then you will know what is most important!!!


----------



## Sachphotography

K dude. Company is fixed. It was printing Company not company. This case sensitive thing is like GRRRRRr


----------



## Jeffro

> Thanks again for all the help. I am pretty sure you will be my first moderator!



What will you need mods for??? Planning on having a forum or anything like that!???

Ok going check it out!


----------



## Sachphotography

LOL... yeah.. it will get there.  I think it will take some time to really grow but it will grow good though.


----------



## Sachphotography

Yeah. I will have a forum but not like this or anything. More like a discussion board to allow people to help build their company.


----------



## Jeffro

Still getting nothing in the Company line and I logged out and back in ?


----------



## Jeffro

Could Always send some people my way and I could make a open sections and a private sections just for members of PAZILLA?


Hey I am heading to bed but you can email, pm here or at INFINITE in my signature or how every if you need some one to bounce stuff off of!   Or even email me through PAZILLA now!!! LOL


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Could Always send some people my way and I could make a open sections and a private sections just for members of PAZILLA?



Actually that is a good point. Would save time too. The only issue I have found with the way I did it is you cant change things once you sign up. like now. Your company has to be re entered into the database but you can not unless you re sign up which is a pain in the but. What is your company supposed to say. I will fix it in phpmadmin


----------



## UUilliam

I have signed up, I done a little snooping to find any errors so far I found:
Advertise button goes to /member_search.php which is not found.

Also for your state problem, Why dont you make it a drop down menu, that way there wont be multiple variations of "Louisiana" or LA etc..
But just remember to add UK County's in


----------



## PhotoXopher

Hmmm, I should have just put 'Chris' for my name... cuts off after the 'e'. Any way I can change that myself?

Thanks for the golden opportunity.


----------



## UUilliam

Hmm.. when uploading images to the site it seriously decreases the quality (and only allows you to see thumbnail size?)


----------



## inTempus

In the Edit Profile section, the first field at the top of the page is untitled.  I assume it's for an avatar upload.  But all I see is an empty text box, 50kb Max instructions, a browse button and a submit button.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

Registered - any chance that when searching (uk as an example) we have our full company name there?


----------



## Jeffro

Ok I guess I will have to reregister!!! LOL


----------



## Sachphotography

N0YZE said:


> Hmmm, I should have just put 'Chris' for my name... cuts off after the 'e'. Any way I can change that myself?
> 
> Thanks for the golden opportunity.



Fixed it. You are now Chris.



UUilliam said:


> Hmm.. when uploading images to the site it seriously decreases the quality (and only allows you to see thumbnail size?)



I am currently building a Flash PHP gallery that will allow you to have a thumbnail and then a large full size. Using flash will eliminate the ability for people to steal pictures also. Plus flash looks cool. LOL :greenpbl:



tharmsen said:


> In the Edit Profile section, the first field at the top of the page is untitled.  I assume it's for an avatar upload.  But all I see is an empty text box, 50kb Max instructions, a browse button and a submit button.



I Labelled that box now. Also Uping the images to 100K. 50k is not to good.
All images including gallery images can be up to 100kb. 



UUilliam said:


> I have signed up, I done a little snooping to find any errors so far I found:
> Advertise button goes to /member_search.php which is not found.
> 
> Also for your state problem, Why dont you make it a drop down menu, that way there wont be multiple variations of "Louisiana" or LA etc..
> But just remember to add UK County's in




I am not sure what advertise button you pushed but it works fine for me??
I am looking to add a drop down menu like the country menu for the states. Will be done soon. 


-----------------------------------------

Thank you to al who have signed up. The site will be undergoing constant changes and uprades. Keep an eye on the "whats new section to see all the improvements." As always, all input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

have a quick look at your strap line at the bottom of your home page - i think you need to change "by" to "for"


----------



## Sachphotography

Nicholas James Photo said:


> have a quick look at your strap line at the bottom of your home page - i think you need to change "by" to "for"



HAHA LOL thank man.


----------



## Jeffro

got to love it with this many peoples eyes looking for simple stuff that is easy to over look!

How are you advertising this site???

I could put a sponsor link on my forum to start with.  Dont have many members but hopefully it could help us both.  Email or pm if you like!


----------



## Sachphotography

Ok so I have have scripted it into the site that it will display the company. If the member does not have a company in the database, it will display the users first name.

I created a better looking gallery for now until I finish the flash gallery. I think it looks good personally. You can upload a 600K image at 600-900 now to.  they look good.

Thank again for all the help.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

Bet you've never worked so hard - you may need that time in Colorado


----------



## UUilliam

Sachphotography said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have signed up, I done a little snooping to find any errors so far I found:
> Advertise button goes to /member_search.php which is not found.
> 
> Also for your state problem, Why dont you make it a drop down menu, that way there wont be multiple variations of "Louisiana" or LA etc..
> But just remember to add UK County's in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what advertise button you pushed but it works fine for me??
> I am looking to add a drop down menu like the country menu for the states. Will be done soon.
Click to expand...


If you hover your mouse over the Advertise button ((you need to hover at the top it should turn green) then click, it causes the error the other 3 buttons next to it, when they turn green, they dont do anything.


----------



## Sachphotography

I have made  lot of updates. Some thing have a new look. I cleaned a lot of things up. Things are really loking good!!


----------



## Jeffro

I posted some new pics!!!  Also Got Photoshop Elements 6 for Mac!   Yeah!

Hey noticed that the Remember me button does not seem to work when logging in? 

Also wondering if you are going to add more to the profile page?   I would like to have more play room with it?   But I guess that is what my UPCOMING website is all about!

Looking good and I am hoping you get alot more people joining soon....!

Like always let me know if there is anything I can do to help!


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> I posted some new pics!!!  Also Got Photoshop Elements 6 for Mac!   Yeah!
> 
> Hey noticed that the Remember me button does not seem to work when logging in?
> 
> Also wondering if you are going to add more to the profile page?   I would like to have more play room with it?   But I guess that is what my UPCOMING website is all about!
> 
> Looking good and I am hoping you get alot more people joining soon....!
> 
> Like always let me know if there is anything I can do to help!



PM sent


----------



## Jeffro

Pm Recieved!!! LOL!!!


----------



## iflynething

Awesome site! I have joined, already have a default "profile" picture uploaded as well as 4 portfolio pictures.

Will you add the capability to have more portfolio pictures other than 4?

Are you not going to run into hosting problems once you get more and more people to join?

~Michael~


----------



## Jeffro

Hey Sach!  I added a little something something to the forum.   Please let me know what you think!  I can remove it if you like!  or just let me know!


----------



## Sachphotography

iflynething said:


> Awesome site! I have joined, already have a default "profile" picture uploaded as well as 4 portfolio pictures.
> 
> Will you add the capability to have more portfolio pictures other than 4?
> 
> Are you not going to run into hosting problems once you get more and more people to join?
> 
> ~Michael~



Thanks for signing up. Hope it helps you. Yes I plan to make it to where you will be able to have more profile pictures. I am constantly changing things as I go. As people give me advise and desires for the site, I change things. The gallery and adding a comment section has been the hardest things to figure out. I am building it all in php / mysql. It has really come a LOOOOOONNNNGGG ways.. LOL ask Jeffro!!!! I will be adding more and more to profile as time progresses. 

As far as serves issues. I have 6.5 TB of space for hosting right now. I don't think I will have any issues any time soon. If the day comes that I do... Well I wont mind upgrading.  I have a contract with a web hosting service that allows me to host unlimited domains on one contract so I host all my sites there. 
If you have any input then please share it. I don't mind if it is bad.


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Hey Sach!  I added a little something something to the forum.   Please let me know what you think!  I can remove it if you like!  or just let me know!



KEWLIO DUDE!!
That logo will be fine for now. I will make a better one. Though you seem to be the master at logos.  I will see what I can come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffro

Why would you think I am the master at logos????


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Why would you think I am the master at logos????



Can my sarcasm not go un-noted? lol j/k actually I was giving praise to your infinite loge. Looks good.


----------



## Jeffro

Oh I got you!  Sorry jokes sometimes dont come across in typing!!! Or I am tired and just missed it!!!!


Thanks very much but MY new logo was done by a friend at LA Printing.net!   

He's in the sponsors sections too!


Ps you get a chance to check out the 4 pics I uploaded. 

I just got Elements 6 and got to add some Watermarks and do a little editing!


----------



## Sachphotography

I saw your pics. I would leave you a comment but..um.... I HAVENT GOT THE DARN THING TO WORK ?YET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffro

Lol Well keep working hard and Everyone needs to give suggestions to make the site better!!!!   Tons of potential but it goes no where unless he gets photographers to sign up!!! Check it out people!


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

All signed up! And I think the August Signup giveaway is a great idea!!!


----------



## Jeffro

Congrats and Thanks for signing. up  He is moving right now so he might be on tonight.  So I will say thanks for him/....  I know he is working hard and lots of new things will be coming to the site!  Keep looking!


----------



## Sachphotography

OK THIS IS IT!!!!! A LITTLE OVER 24 HRS LEFT TILL THE PAZILLA SIGN-UP CONTEST IS FINISHED COME SIGN UP TO GET IN AND GET FREE STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh66

Signed up.  So far, I'm the only one in Texas...


----------



## Guido44

I'm in.


----------



## Sachphotography

Just FYI to all that have signed up here. To be entered in the contest. Members must have a completed profile. upload a user picture. AN have at least 1 gallery image loaded.


----------



## Jeffro

AHHHHHH THAT IS SOME BIG LETTERS!!!! LOL


----------

